
Open Beta of HyperDev - ahhrrr
https://hyperdev.com/blog/hyperdev-open-beta/
======
neil_s
Such a great tool - simple to learn, but powerful to run any Node app.

However, after playing around with the closed beta for a while, I've struggled
to find a good use case. The one rare case is when a bug in some Node-stack
application is simple enough to reproduce and share by copying the relevant
bits of code into HyperDev.

Also seems like they're having scaling issues from HN traffic already?

~~~
Yahivin
Glad you like it!

Some situations where HyperDev really shines for us have been 2-4 people
collaborating on apps in a Hackathon like setting. Being able to all get
started on the same app right away and see the changes live is great. It lets
us skip all the hassle of getting everyone's individual environment set up
just right, instead we get to hop directly into coding. We've had a couple
blips with the launch but so far things are going strong (fingers crossed)

\- A HyperDev Developer

